# CO2 tank questions



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I picked up what I think/hope is a really good deal on a CO2 tank today but I have a couple of questions.

There are many markings on the tank but which ones tell me the certification date?

If the tank is past certification are companies very strict on this and if so how much to recertify it.

There is currently some gas in it, should I drain it out?

It has a cam-carb sticker on it, should I remove this?

Any other things you could let me know would be helpful.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's difficult to figure the numbers which set of numbers belong to which number grouping if there are a bunch of stamps. The best thing to do is to take it back to CamCarb as they will know what to look for as it's their bottle per se. So keep the sticker on . I know that you aren't from the GTA so you can try a local CO2 refiller in your area and hopefully that they can decipher the jumble of numbers out for you.

Don't gass off the remaining CO2. Even though it may still be withing cert dates, it's to ensure the refiller that the valve wasn't left open while the bottle was empty for along period of time as atmosphereic moisture will diffuse into the bottle and will have to look inside it for corrosion prior to the hydro test.

HTH


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That's great. Thank You


----------

